# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Equitalia notifica cartella via posta: è valida?

## roby

E' valida la notifica della cartella Equitalia notificata tramite servizio postale??
- l'Avv. Maurizio Villani dice di no e ha vinto in Commissione tributaria di primo grado, vedi articolo: http://www.commercialistatelematico....enza_lecce.pdf
*** 
- purtroppo però il Dott. Angelo Buscema ritiene che le tesi dell'Avv. Villani non siano valide.... vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....ccomandata.pdf
***
L'Avv. Villani esporrà le sue tesi, nei dettagli, nella video ocnferenza che il Commercialista telematico trasmetterà in diretta su internet il 10 dicembre prossimo: vedi Le novità nel processo tributario alla luce della riforma del codice di procedura civile 
Tu cosa ne pensi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Leggo con piacere la sentenza, della CTP di Lecce, n. 909/V/09, che potrebbe avere effetti considerevoli nell'ambito della riscossione. 
Il ricorrente, difeso dal nostro amico e collaboratore del sito avv. Maurizio Villani, ha ottenuto l'annullamento della notifica, e di conseguenza degli importi ivi richiesti, sulla scorta di quanto disposto dall'art. 26 comma 1 del dpr 602/73. 
Riporto l'art. 26  _La cartella &#232; notificata dagli ufficiali della riscossione o da altri soggetti abilitati dal concessionario  nelle  forme  previste  dalla  legge ovvero, previa eventuale convenzione tra comune e concessionario, dai messi comunali o dagli agenti della polizia municipale.  ..... omissis_  
Quindi sono illegittime le notifiche eseguite a mezzo del servizio postale direttamente e non tramite agente all'uopo abilitato. 
I miei personali complimenti all'avv. Villani !!

----------


## alfredo da roma

*Sempre pi&#249; complicata la vita della notificazione degli atti giudiziari*.In attesa che si completi il sistema di comunicazione a mezzo PEC o che si realizzi la forma di notifica nel processo civile preventivata per i prossimi anni, resta incerta la sorte della notificazione a mezzo servizio postale.
Sul punto interviene il TAR Piemonte spostando i termini di perfezionamento di questa tipologia di notifica.
La sentenza, bench&#232; di autorevole provenienza e rigorosamente ancorata al dato letterale di legge, sembrerebbe ad occhio lasciare ampio spazio a profili di legittimit&#224; costituzionale atteso che, una volta delineata l'analogia tra le forme di notifica e la libert&#224; di scelta per il notificante (ufficiale giudiziario o notifica diretta da parte dell'avvocato appositamente autorizzato) sembra illogico ritenere che i termini di decorrenza possano essere ritenuti differenti per l'una e per l'altra delle modalit&#224;. 
*
Per il rispetto del termine non basta avere consegnato il plico all'ufficio postale, in quanto la notifica si perfeziona con la ricezione. 
Il Tar Piemonte (sentenza n. 1018, depositata il 10 aprile 2009, relatore Alfonso Graziano) ha infatti ritenuto l'inapplicabilit&#224; alle notificazioni in proprio dei legali del principio per cui basta la consegna dell'atto al soggetto incaricato della notificazione, per ritenere perfezionata la stessa per il mittente. 
Nel caso specifico una societ&#224; ha impugnato un provvedimento edilizio comunale, con il quale sono stati bloccati i lavori di installazione di un impianto di telefonia mobile. 
Il Tar ha dovuto, tuttavia, esaminare d'ufficio la questione della tardivit&#224; del ricorso (in quanto il comune non l'aveva eccepita) ed &#232; arrivato a dichiarare irricevibile il ricorso. 
In effetti il legale della societ&#224; di telefonia interessata aveva consegnato all'ufficio postale il ricorso per la notifica l'ultimo giorno utile, ma il ricorso stesso &#232; pervenuto all'amministrazione comunale oltre il termine di decadenza (60 giorni) e quindi troppo tardi. 
Questo perch&#233; la notifica del ricorso &#232; stata effettuata in proprio dall'avvocato, autorizzato dal Consiglio dell'Ordine di appartenenza, in base alla legge n. 53/1994. 
In caso di notifica di un atto processuale effettuata in proprio dall'avvocato (articolo 3 della legge citata) la notificazione si perfeziona, anche per il notificante con la consegna del plico al destinatario da parte dell'agente postale. 
C'&#232; dunque una grossa differenza tra avvocato e ufficiale giudiziario: se l'avvocato fa la notifica in proprio deve calcolare il tempo necessario per la ricezione degli atti da parte del destinatario e anticipare l'invio; se l'avvocato si rivolge all'ufficiale giudiziario conta il giorno della consegna, anche se il plico arriva a destinazione una volta decorso il termine. In sostanza l'ufficiale giudiziario pu&#242; notificare anche l'ultimo giorno, mentre l'avvocato non lo pu&#242; fare. Il Tar a questo proposito ha anche aggiunto che la differenza si giustifica con la diversit&#224; del ruolo e della funzione dell'ufficiale giudiziario rispetto all'avvocato. 
Inoltre &#232; solo relativamente alle notifiche effettuate dal primo, in quanto pubblico ufficiale deputato specificamente ed istituzionalmente ad effettuare notifiche di atti giudiziari, che &#232; intervenuta la Corte costituzionale con la sentenza n. 477/2002 e che pertanto non pu&#242; applicarsi alle notifiche effettuate in proprio dall'avvocato il meccanismo anticipatorio del momento perfezionativo della notifica alla consegna del plico all'Ufficiale notificante.
Un precedente (Consiglio di stato, sez. IV, 15 novembre 2004 , n. 7463) appare maggiormente favorevole agli avvocati, in quanto ha ritenuto perfezionata la notificazione in proprio con la consegna da parte dell'avvocato dell'atto all'ufficio postale.   
si pu&#242; inoltre vedere
Cassazione 21.4.2009 n. 9377 
In *tema di notificazione di atti tributari, &#232; nulla la notifica effettuata mediante servizio postale allorch&#233; venga omessa, nell’originale o nella copia notificanda, la relata di notificazione. Tale nullit&#224; &#232; suscettibile di sanatoria, per effetto della impugnazione, mentre l’effetto sanante deve escludersi ogni qualvolta l’impugnazione (o la costituzione) sia latu sensu invalida (fattispecie in cui ala Corte ha sancito la nullit&#224; insanabile di una cartella notificata a mezzo del servizio postale, senza apposizione della relata e in cui il ricorso del contribuente era stato proposto dopo la scadenza del termine di sessanta giorni). 
ed allora c'&#232; ancora molto da lavorare ..... poich&#233; i diversi pareri sono frutto di una normativa poco chiara e definitiva (all'italiana insomma!)  :Smile:  
Complimenti avv. Villani

----------


## danilo sciuto

> poiché i diversi pareri sono frutto di una normativa poco chiara e definitiva (all'italiana insomma!)  
> Complimenti avv. Villani

   
Però in questo caso la normativa è fin troppo chiara, tant'è che la CTP non ha potuto fare altro che accogliere le legittime eccezioni formulate dal ricorrente !   :Big Grin:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Per&#242; in questo caso la normativa &#232; fin troppo chiara, tant'&#232; che la CTP non ha potuto fare altro che accogliere le legittime eccezioni formulate dal ricorrente !

  *i temi di diritto* mi appassionano bench&#233; non sia avvocato e trovo che oltre l'ottimo lavoro fatto dall'avv. Villani ci sia ancora da lavorare, infatti .... 
La legge di conversione del cd. “decreto milleproroghe” (L. n.31/08), del tutto inaspettatamente, ha introdotto (art. 36, commi 2-quater e 2-quinquies) serie modifiche alla disciplina dettata dalla legge 20 novembre 1982, n. 890, recante disciplina in materia di “Notificazioni di atti a mezzo posta e di comunicazioni a mezzo posta connesse con la notificazione di atti giudiziari” (in G.U. 4 dicembre 1982, n. 334).
Viene, in particolare, modificato l’art. 7 della legge citata, che, nella sua attuale stesura, cos&#236; recita:
	1. L’agente postale consegna il piego nelle mani proprie del destinatario, anche se dichiarato fallito.
	2. Se la consegna non pu&#242; essere fatta personalmente al destinatario, il piego &#232; consegnato, nel luogo indicato sulla busta che contiene l’atto da notificare, a persona di famiglia che conviva anche temporaneamente con lui ovvero addetta alla casa ovvero al servizio del destinatario, purch&#233; il consegnatario non sia persona manifestamente affetta da malattia mentale o abbia et&#224; inferiore a quattordici anni.
	3. In mancanza delle persone suindicate, il piego pu&#242; essere consegnato al portiere dello stabile ovvero a persona che, vincolata da rapporto di lavoro continuativo, &#232; comunque tenuta alla distribuzione della posta al destinatario.
	4. L’avviso di ricevimento ed il registro di consegna debbono essere sottoscritti dalla persona alla quale &#232; consegnato il piego e, quando la consegna sia effettuata a persona diversa dal destinatario, la firma deve essere seguita, su entrambi i documenti summenzionati, dalla specificazione della qualit&#224; rivestita dal consegnatario, con l’aggiunta, se trattasi di familiare, dell’indicazione di convivente anche se temporaneo.
	5. Qualora il consegnatario non sappia firmare o ne sia impossibilitato, l’agente postale fa menzione di tale circostanza sia sul registro di consegna sia sull’avviso di ricevimento, apponendovi la data e la propria sottoscrizione.
Disciplina, questa, che ha superato indenne il vaglio di costituzionalit&#224;, prima con ordinanza n. 210 del 2005 e poi con ordinanza n. 131 del 2007.
La Legge n. 31 del 2008 ha innanzi tutto inserito un comma 6 all’art. 7 che cos&#236; recita:
	Se il piego non viene consegnato personalmente al destinatario dell’atto, l’agente postale d&#224; notizia al destinatario medesimo dell’avvenuta notificazione dell’atto a mezzo di lettera raccomandata
Viene dunque stabilito, a garanzia dell’effettiva conoscenza da parte del destinatario dell’avvenuta notifica, che, qualora l’agente postale provveda alla consegna del piego a soggetto diverso dal destinatario dell’atto da notificare, ha comunque l’obbligo di notiziare quest’ultimo dell’avvenuta notificazione del piego a persona diversa mediante l’invio di una raccomandata al soggetto destinatario.
Senza alcun dubbio, per&#242;, la norma di maggior rilievo &#232; quella contenuta all’art. 36, comma 2-quinquies della legge di conversione n. 31 del 2008.
Tale disposizione, infatti, stabilisce che l’obbligo per l’agente postale di notiziare, mediante raccomandata, il destinatario dell’atto dell’avvenuta notifica del piego a terza persona non soltanto
	si applica ai procedimenti di notifica effettuati, ai sensi dell’articolo 7 della citata legge 20 novembre 1982, n. 890, a decorrere dalla data di entrata in vigore della legge di conversione del presente decreto
ma anche che
	Le notificazioni delle sentenze gi&#224; effettuate, ai sensi dell’articolo 7 della citata legge n. 890 del 1982, alla data di entrata in vigore della legge di conversione del presente decreto non producono la decorrenza del relativo termine di impugnazione se non vi &#232; stata consegna del piego personalmente al destinatario e se &#232; provato che questi non ne ha avuto conoscenza.
In base ad una prima lettura della richiamata disposizione, dunque, pu&#242; affermarsi che il nuovo art. 36, comma 2-quinquies:
a) fa decorrere il nuovo obbligo previsto dall’art. 7, comma 6, della L. n. 890 del 1982 per l’agente postale dal 1&#176; marzo 2008 (l’art. 1, comma 2, della L. 28 febbraio 2008, n. 31, stabilisce infatti che “La presente legge entra in vigore il giorno successivo a quello della sua pubblicazione nella Gazzetta Ufficiale” e la legge &#232; stata pubblicata sul S.O. alla G.U. n. 51 del 29 febbraio 2008);
b) la notifica della sentenza gi&#224; eseguita prima dell’entrata in vigore della Legge n. 31 del 2008 (sentenza gi&#224; notificata al 1&#176; marzo 2008) non produce l’effetto di far decorrere il termine breve per impugnare di cui all’art. 325 cod. proc. civ. (ovvero trenta giorni per proporre appello, revocazione ed opposizione ordinaria di terzo; sessanta giorni per proporre ricorso per cassazione), qualora ricorrano congiuntamente le due condizioni ivi stabilite (l’uso della congiunzione “e” non lascia dubbi in proposito): 1) mancata consegna del piego personalmente al destinatario della notifica; 2) prova che il destinatario non ha avuto conoscenza della notificazione del piego (l’onere della quale sembra debba competere al destinatario dell’atto che asserisca di non aver avuto conoscenza della notifica del piego ad uno dei soggetti indicati nell’art. 7).
Per quanto, poi, concerne il riferimento alle “sentenze” contenuto nella norma transitoria, deve tenersi conto della giurisprudenza costante della Suprema Corte secondo cui il termine “sentenza” deve interpretarsi in senso sostanziale di provvedimento definitivo e decisorio, che abbia pronunciato su diritti e status e non sia modificabile e revocabile: deve ritenersi, dunque, che la previsione si applichi anche ai decreti ed alle ordinanze che presentano tali caratteristiche.
Quanto alla portata della disposizione transitoria, riferendosi la norma alle notifiche delle sentenze gi&#224; effettuate al 1&#176; marzo 2008, la stessa:
a) appare limitata quanto alla disciplina dettata dal codice di procedura civile, tenuto conto della generale previsione di cui all’art. 170 c.p.c., richiamato dall’art. 285, sicch&#233; l’effetto sarebbe limitato ai casi previsti dagli artt. 286, comma 2, e 292, ultimo comma, c.p.c. ed ai casi in cui la parte si &#232; costituita personalmente in giudizio ex art. 170, comma 3; mentre, circa la notifica effettuata al procuratore costituito ex art. 170, comma primo, la disposizione potrebbe trovare applicazione per la notifica effettuata a mezzo del servizio postale – &#232; il caso tipico della notifica effettuata a mani della “segretaria di studio” –, e l’ipotesi assumerebbe rilievo per la vigenza della disciplina “a regime”, dandosi luogo ad un ulteriore aggravio delle formalit&#224; che rischia di allungare i tempi ed aumentare le incertezze e, probabilmente, aprire anche la strada a nuove declaratorie di incostituzionalit&#224; (ad esempio, qualora anche la raccomandata fosse ricevuta da persona diversa dal destinatario, come nel caso della segretaria di studio del procuratore costituito);
b) sembra parimenti limitata, quanto alla disciplina dettata dal codice di procedura penale in tema di notificazioni a mezzo posta (art. 170 c.p.p.), ai soli casi nei quali l’imputato non ha eletto o dichiarato domicilio (applicandosi la speciale disciplina dettata dall’art. 161), ovvero non ha nominato un difensore di fiducia (applicandosi la speciale disciplina dettata dall’art. 157, comma 8-bis, salvo che il difensore di fiducia non abbia dichiarato, contestualmente al deposito della nomina fiduciaria, di non accettare le notificazioni).
Nel caso in cui la notificazione della sentenza al 1&#176; marzo 2008 risultasse eseguita a persona diversa dall’effettivo destinatario, occorre dunque che la parte notificante (pubblica o privata), onde evitare eventuali eccezioni della parte notificata, provveda a reiterare la notifica della sentenza, alla stregua del nuovo obbligo incombente sull’agente postale in base all’art. 7, comma sesto, della Legge n. 890 del 1982.
La limitata portata degli effetti della disposizione transitoria, del resto, trova conferma nel fatto che, se, a seguito della notifica effettuata sotto il regime previgente, il destinatario ha proposto impugnazione, &#232; evidente che lo stesso ha avuto conoscenza dell’atto e non si avr&#224; alcuna conseguenza sul processo.
Diversamente, se il destinatario non ha proposto impugnazione, sembra doversi distinguere: a) se non &#232; ancora decorso il termine di un anno dalla pubblicazione della sentenza di cui all’art. 327 cod. proc. civ., sar&#224; ancora possibile impugnare la sentenza senza alcuna limitazione; b) se, invece, il termine &#232; decorso, la sentenza sar&#224; passata in giudicato, n&#233; potr&#224; avere alcun rilievo il fatto che la notifica della sentenza che aveva fatto decorrere il termine breve sia stata notificata a persona diversa dal destinatario (salvo il caso dell’impugnazione del contumace involontario disciplinato dall’art. 327, comma secondo, cod. proc. civ.). *(articolo tratto dalla Relazione sulla L. n.31/08: Corte Suprema di Cassazione)* 
quanto sopra ce l'avevo gi&#224; pronto perch&#233; trattato in altro momento .... l'ho dovuto solo cercare  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

*il caso di specie dell'avv. Villani trovato su KNOS dell'UGDC* 
La notifica della cartella di pagamento o di un altro atto (ad es. un fermo amministrativo o avviso di ipoteca) se effettuata per posta direttamente dall’Agente della riscossione “deve considerarsi giuridicamente inesistente”.
Sono queste le conclusioni a cui &#232; giunta la Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Lecce (sent. N.909/05/09 del 23/10/2009, liberamente scaricabile dal sito Studio Legale Tributario - Avvocato Matteo Sances), la quale ha chiarito l’illegittimit&#224; della notifica degli atti esattoriali a mezzo posta.
Tale modalit&#224; di notifica, infatti, se non effettuata da soggetti abilitati non produce effetti nei confronti dei contribuenti (in pratica &#232; come se la cartella, l’avviso di intimazione di pagamento o l’ipoteca non fossero mai stati notificati).
Tutto ci&#242; deriva da un attento esame delle norme che riguardano la notifica degli atti esattoriali in generale e di quella a mezzo posta in particolare.
L’Agente della riscossione ritiene che il potere della notifica diretta per posta deriva dall’art. 26, comma 2, del DPR n. 602/73, il quale stabilisce che “la notifica pu&#242; essere eseguita anche mediante invio di raccomandata con avviso di ricevimento”.
Il Collegio giudicante – come del resto anche il contribuente – ha ritenuto invece che tale norma debba essere interpretata analizzando l’intero contesto normativo in cui essa si trova (in parole povere, si &#232; ritenuto che debba leggersi tutto l’articolo 26 per comprendere bene la questione e non solamente il comma 2).
Sostengono i Giudici di Lecce, infatti, che il comma 1 dell’art. 26 elenca, individuandoli in maniera tassativa, gli unici soggetti legittimati alla notifica della cartella, ossia:
a) gli ufficiali della riscossione;
b) i messi comunali;
c) gli agenti della polizia municipale;
d) altri soggetti sempre opportunamente autorizzati dal Concessionario.
Alla luce di quanto detto, quindi, solo questi soggetti possono notificare a mano o a mezzo posta gli atti del Concessionario ma mai quest’ultimo “direttamente”, a mezzo di propri dipendenti.
Al di fuori dai casi previsti espressamente dalla legge, dunque, tutte le notifiche per posta sono da ritenersi inesistenti poich&#233; effettuate da soggetti non appositamente abilitati.
Inutile dire che tale interpretazione della norma, se confermata da ulteriore giurisprudenza, potrebbe portare ad effetti sorprendenti per i contribuenti “morosi”, in quanto non solo avrebbero la possibilit&#224; di contestare vecchie cartelle pervenute per posta ma, trattandosi di notifiche “giuridicamente inesistenti”, e come se le somme non fossero mai state richieste, con tutte le conseguenze derivanti da una eventuale prescrizione di vecchi crediti vantati dal Concessionario.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come vedi, la norma che hai citato non c'entra con quella di cui alla sentenza di Lecce.....  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Come vedi, la norma che hai citato non c'entra con quella di cui alla sentenza di Lecce.....

   :EEK!:  
il tema delle notifiche a mezzo posta &#232; materia di puro diritto che prescinde dalla normativa tributaria
dando per pacificamente acquisito ed incontrovertibile il caso esaminato dall'avv. Villani in relazione alla cartella Equitalia notificata a m/posta, 
poich&#233; di mio specifico interesse l'esame del tema "notifiche a mezzo posta di atti", mi ero avventurato in disquisizioni successive ed allargate in attesa di autorevoli ed utili contributi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il tema delle notifiche a mezzo posta è materia di puro diritto che prescinde dalla normativa tributaria *dando per pacificamente acquisito ed incontrovertibile il caso esaminato dall'avv. Villani in relazione alla cartella Equitalia notificata a m/posta, * poiché di mio specifico interesse l'esame del tema "notifiche a mezzo posta di atti", mi ero avventurato in disquisizioni successive ed allargate in attesa di autorevoli ed utili contributi

  Ah, ok; io parlavo ed ero interessato solo al caso della notifica di atti fiscali.

----------

